# What cat breed is this?



## MaggieDonnelly1027 (Jul 20, 2020)

My mother in law gave my husband and I this kitten and we're not sure if she's a tiger cat or something different. She has these black spots all down her sides and a little face with a small black nose.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No specific breed, she's a DSH, Domestic Short Haired cat, with tabby markings. Very pretty, and stunning eyes.


----------



## MaggieDonnelly1027 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you!!! She's a crazy little baby and we love her so much


----------

